# Rocker Zeichen



## Jácks (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich will gerade was designen da merk ich das ich nicht weiß wie dieses Zeichen heißt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


MfG Jacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

soll das nicht die teufelshörner darstellen oder irr ich mich?


----------



## Tyralon (25. Februar 2008)

Das die Pommesgabel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Das allmächtige Wikipedia weiß es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Das allmächtige Wikipedia weiß es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dankööööööööööööööööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 /closed or spam


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. Februar 2008)

das dng heißt ja wirklich pommesgabel - und ich hielt das nur fürn scherz^^


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Bloß das man damit keine Pommes gabeln kann. Zumindest nicht, ohne sich die Hände schmutzig zu machen.
Und mal wieder Tote Jacke in den Nachtschwärmern >_>


----------



## Tyralon (25. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> das dng heißt ja wirklich pommesgabel - und ich hielt das nur fürn scherz^^


Hör' mehr JBO, dann kennst du solche weisheiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Tyralon schrieb:


> Hör' mehr JBO, dann kennst du solche weisheiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sinnlosigkeiten ned weisheiten xD


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

ich habe in google.de pommesgabel eingegeben und was ist gekommen: dashier xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sogar mit ner leckren pommes dabei xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

stell dir vor was rauskommt wenn du frau eingibst und 1 -2 einstellungen änderst bei google ..

lalal the internet is 4 porn ;D

ud sind eh die beste rasse in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 metal dance 4tw


----------

